# Patella Femoral Syndome



## tauros0427 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi, I use 719.46 for this diagnosis was wondering if anyone used anything different?  or am I on point.


----------



## dmaec (Jan 13, 2009)

I use 719.46 also.. 

guess we could both be wrong 

anybody else?.......


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 13, 2009)

I do as well


----------



## kitkatcoder (Jan 13, 2009)

rebeccawoodward said:


> I do as well



SAME HERE


----------



## jdrueppel (Jan 13, 2009)

Me too - 719.46

Julie, CPC


----------



## tauros0427 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone..!


----------

